# How much would you charge to edit a photo?



## DGMPhotography (Sep 28, 2017)

Just curious what people's going rates are, for basic editing (adjustments, skin smoothing, making people skinnier). 

I normally charge $35 per photo. Is that realistic?

I quoted that for a lady, and she insulted me, saying that was ridiculous... gotta love being in the arts.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 28, 2017)

You should have replied, "Well, ma'am, you ain't exactly a striking beauty............".  j/k!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 28, 2017)

If it's part of the shoot, it's included in the image fee.  If it's outside that, $125/hr, 1/4 hr minimum.  $35 to do a full work-up on a digital file doesn't seem unreasonable to me.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 28, 2017)

Most people think photoshop jobs can be done in seconds or even automatically by the program.  And never consider the cost of the computer equipment and the software.  Let alone agree you should be paid a fair wage.


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 28, 2017)

Charge by the hour. Some images take a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 28, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> Charge by the hour. Some images take a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Only reason I don't do that is if an image only take a few minutes, I make like a couple dollars? And that devalues my work. 

That means if I'm good at my job and can get a photo done faster, I'm punished for having gotten more done in less time. 

Why you shouldn’t charge by the hour: A guide to value-based pricing - Crew.co


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 28, 2017)

If I was buying, and I never have for photo edits, I would prefer a fixed price.  I get nervous with hourly charges that you control.   I might accept an hourly charge if there was a maximum.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 28, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> ... I'm punished for having gotten more done in less time.





tirediron said:


> ...side that, $125/hr, *1/4 hr minimum*...


Not if you do it corrrectly.


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 28, 2017)

By the way, my way would satisfy you complaint about getting punished for doing a great job quickly.  Maybe a minimum price with a not to exceed amount based on time.  Let's say minimum $35 not to exceed $100 for special cloning or furnishing different final results based on what the buyer might be looking for.   Something like that.  By the way, the amounts I use are just guesses because I have no experience pricing these things or even buying them.  I'm showing them to explain structure of pricing.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm not a professional, so I'm talking without experience but I would think it would depend on the amount of editing you had to do, and what you think your time is worth. Good quality editors on the level of graphic artists, I've heard make anywhere from $100 to $300 per hour. Wham, bam, LR basic edits on multiple images using the synch button could be profitable a $5/shot on 20 shots. More detailed editing either in LR or PS on individual photos might easily tie up a couple of hours.


----------



## Designer (Sep 29, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> .. she insulted me, saying that was ridiculous...


That's what you call an insult?  Or was there more to it?


----------



## Braineack (Sep 29, 2017)

you might find it worth it to talk to @e.rose , she started her own phot editing company to companion her shooting...


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 29, 2017)

tirediron said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > ... I'm punished for having gotten more done in less time.
> ...



I still think it's better to value your product, as opposed to just your time.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 29, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I still think it's better to value your product, as opposed to just your time.



but you're not the consumer of your product...


----------



## tirediron (Sep 29, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> ...I still think it's better to value your product, as opposed to just your time.


I do, that's why I will take as long as I need to get the image the way I want, and why, even if it only takes me five minutes, I'm maintaining a minimum value for my work.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 29, 2017)

Not just your time, but that does have value. So does all the time that goes into learning and practicing and developing skills to be able to produce professional quality work. That's what I think can be challenging in pricing creative work.

I started looking at the Crew site and it isn't a US based site (.co I've seen before and is apparently out of Colombia, then this site says Montreal...) - so it may not all be relevant for the market here. 

The more I looked at their site the more I saw red flags. Things like no address, no phone number; only email, Skype, and a platform I never heard of. Things like the payment info. involving wire transfers, buyout fees of 20% or $5000 (which seems worse for project owners than members), and 'Protection' which means site users/members agree to Crew withholding money in varying amounts in a range up to 100% at their sole discretion. (I quit skimming/reading after the part about members don't get the interest on money Crew holds in 'commingled accounts' - and that's not even halfway thru the Terms.)

It probably would be better to find other resources on pricing.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Sep 29, 2017)

I would suggest charge as much as possible and/or what the next customer is willing to pay 

Took 5 years of University to learn that haha.

I personally probably wouldn't do it. Not my MO. Offered enough and of course my MO can take a hike. 

There was a Creative Live class I watched last week and they were talking about outsourcing but I cannot remember the name of the company sorry. They were just banging through photos, maybe 10 seconds each. I probably wouldnt suggest that either but they had an interesting business.


----------



## Designer (Sep 29, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> There was a Creative Live class I watched last week and they were talking about outsourcing but I cannot remember the name of the company sorry. They were just banging through photos, maybe 10 seconds each. I probably wouldnt suggest that either but they had an interesting business.


There have been posters on here who advertised their editing services.  As I recall, their price was $1 per image.  I presume those businesses are still in business.

So let's see...$1 every ten seconds.  Taking an occasional break still grosses over $300 per hour.  Not bad.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 29, 2017)

I downloaded portraitpro17 trial just to see.  i spent maybe 2min in here?






 I wouldn't buy it, even at like skin smoothing set to 1 of 100 its too much for my tastes...


----------

